# Auto di rappresentanza



## TheWiz

Existe-t-il une traduction exacte en français de "auto di rappresentanza" pour définir les voitures  de luxe utilisées par les hommes politiques ou les VIP? Merci à tous.


----------



## Necsus

Peut-être _auto/voiture de représentation_ (CLIC)?


----------



## itka

Je n'ai jamais entendu ça... 
Dans ton exemple, necsus, il s'agit d'une voiture de "représentation officielle", pas d'une "voiture de représentation"...

Je ne sais pas quelle est la bonne traduction... On peut peut-être dire "voiture de prestige"... Pour l'instant, rien d'autre ne me vient...mais je ne suis pas une grande spécialiste en voitures !


----------



## TheWiz

Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## Necsus

Questo è quello che dà Google per 'voiture de représentation', e mi sembra corrispondere alla definizione di TheWiz. Se poi è effettivamente usato, non posso dirlo...


----------



## itka

Hai ragione. 
Si deve dire, ma io, non m'interressano tanto le macchine e non ho mai fatto caso a quest'espressione. Ho imparato qualche cosa ! Grazie !


----------

